# Kity K5 combi machine (manual)



## pils (15 Mar 2016)

Hello

I am now the proud owner of a kity K5 combi (not straight legs). I am also a COMPLETE newbie and don't want to hurt myself or anyone else. Would anyone have a .pdf manual? The chap who sold it to me is getting on in years and I didn't feel it was right to press him for the manual. He's looking, but may not find it.
IF he does, I'm more than happy to scan it in and share with whomever.

I can send photies if required.

Look forward to hearing from you.


----------



## Wildman (15 Mar 2016)

there you go
http://www.manualsdrive.com/results.php ... ugJx32LRdg
sorry that is a paid site, I'll hunt my other computer for one.


----------



## pils (15 Mar 2016)

Hello Wildman

Thanks for that. I found that site and, I confess, I'm loathe to pay for something when it might be shared/bartered. 
You have more than one computer?  
popping out to dismantle some pallets, so may go quiet for a while.


----------



## Lons (15 Mar 2016)

pils":vpeb57d2 said:


> Hello Wildman
> 
> Thanks for that. I found that site and, I confess, I'm loathe to pay for something when it might be shared/bartered.
> You have more than one computer?
> popping out to dismantle some pallets, so may go quiet for a while.



Hi PLS

I have the manual and other info for the model immediately after yours and though some differences you will find it useful. pm me with your email address and I'll send it to you in pdf files.

Do a search on the forum, loads of posts on here re the K5.

regards
Bob


----------



## pils (15 Mar 2016)

hello Lons
would love to but I'm too unimportant, as yet, to be able to:
"We are sorry, but you are not authorised to use this feature. You may have just registered here and may need to participate more to be able to use this feature. "
no pming for me.


----------



## pils (15 Mar 2016)

#-o I worked out how to pm (noobie)


----------



## pils (15 Mar 2016)

How do I give thanks?


----------



## pils (15 Mar 2016)

Thanks to Wildman.
Thanks to Bob.


----------



## XC70 (18 Sep 2016)

If any of you still have the manual i am very interested in it. 
I have inherited a Kity K5 but the manual is gone. As i am planning to have horizontal panelling with som odd measurements i intend to use the K5. 
BUT, the manual is probably a must. So thanks in advance!


----------



## Lons (25 Sep 2016)

pils":2zcjq5ax said:


> Thanks to Wildman.
> Thanks to Bob.



Did I send it to you?

Had a list of people who emailed me and I've been sunning myself somewhere hot for a couple of weeks so lost track.

If I have then I'm pleased to help, if not then let me know and I'll get it sent

Bob
EDIT: Just seen it was back in March #-o Got back 4 am today so head feels as if it's full of cotton wool (even more than normal that is :lol: )


----------



## Lons (25 Sep 2016)

XC70":3pqarnyp said:


> If any of you still have the manual i am very interested in it.
> I have inherited a Kity K5 but the manual is gone. As i am planning to have horizontal panelling with som odd measurements i intend to use the K5.
> BUT, the manual is probably a must. So thanks in advance!



Drop me a pm with your email address and I'll send it

cheers
Bob


----------



## souren (16 Oct 2016)

Hi I also am in need of a manual for the Kitty K5 but cannot post as I an new to the forum.
Could someone send me a pdf version,send to [email protected] asdvadz . com (temp email just for this post) remove spaces as required from teh address
I'd be more than happy to post the manual on the web if it would help others

cheers

Souren


----------



## Lons (17 Oct 2016)

souren":394g510i said:


> Hi I also am in need of a manual for the Kitty K5 but cannot post as I an new to the forum.
> Could someone send me a pdf version,send to [email protected] asdvadz . com (temp email just for this post) remove spaces as required from teh address
> I'd be more than happy to post the manual on the web if it would help others
> 
> ...



Just sent it. Email me back if any questions
Bob


----------



## LGriff (31 Dec 2016)

Hello, 

If anyone could pass on the Kity K5 manual, it would be really appreciated. 

[email protected] om

Thanks


----------



## Lons (31 Dec 2016)

LGriff":132z56ue said:


> Hello,
> 
> If anyone could pass on the Kity K5 manual, it would be really appreciated.
> 
> ...



No problem Lloyd
just sent

Bob


----------



## Robert Silverwood (13 Mar 2017)

If the manual for the K5 is still available, I would be grateful for a copy.

email: robert[dot]silverwood[at]talk21[dot]com

Many thanks,
Robert


----------



## Lons (13 Mar 2017)

Robert Silverwood":1d164ci4 said:


> If the manual for the K5 is still available, I would be grateful for a copy.
> 
> email: robert[dot]silverwood[at]talk21[dot]com
> 
> ...


No probs Robert, I'll send it on. let me know you got it.

Bob

EDIT: Just sent it


----------



## swampy (13 May 2017)

Hi Bob,
I have just joined the forum to beg, grovel and ask politely for a copy of the user manual / guide for my kity k5. I have just picked up one of these machines and would like NOT to break it. Unfortunately as a new member I cannot pm you. Please can you help?

Derrick


----------



## Lons (13 May 2017)

swampy":xt1oem6r said:


> Hi Bob,
> I have just joined the forum to beg, grovel and ask politely for a copy of the user manual / guide for my kity k5. I have just picked up one of these machines and would like NOT to break it. Unfortunately as a new member I cannot pm you. Please can you help?
> 
> Derrick


No probs Derrick

I'll pm you my email address then if you mail me I'll reply with the files

Bob


----------



## swampy (20 May 2017)

Thanks Bob - you're a hero. 

Derrick


----------



## plant (27 Jul 2017)

Sorry to butt in on this conversation, I am in need of a copy of Kitty 5 Combi manual with cream legs and body with yellow attachments. I did post to Lons years ago, then took ill and never got back to him (Sorry Lons). As a newby I am not allowed to PM but would be grateful for any reply to this. Thank you


----------



## Lons (28 Jul 2017)

plant":jue3mo15 said:


> Sorry to butt in on this conversation, I am in need of a copy of Kitty 5 Combi manual with cream legs and body with yellow attachments. I did post to Lons years ago, then took ill and never got back to him (Sorry Lons). As a newby I am not allowed to PM but would be grateful for any reply to this. Thank you



Have pmd you


----------



## iosun (25 Jan 2018)

Hi Bob,

I have just bought a Kity K5 combi (511+521+535) on ebay.

I know that you had been asked many time for this, would you mind sending a copy of the manual to the following email. I can't pm as I have just registered to the forum.

iosun2014(at)gmail(dot)com

Thank you very much.
Kind regards,


----------



## Lons (25 Jan 2018)

iosun":380yintx said:


> Hi Bob,
> 
> I have just bought a Kity K5 combi (511+521+535) on ebay.
> 
> ...


Might not be exactly what you want but should help, check your email
regards
Bob


----------



## iosun (25 Jan 2018)

Thank you very much Bob.
They are very helpful.
Kind regards


----------



## Lulusdad (15 Mar 2018)

Hi there. Complete newbie here and joined because i've just inherited several woodworking machines, one of which is a Kity K5 with no user manual. Could anybody email me a pdf of the manual please? Not sure how to post my email addy here, just tried and couldn't post this request.
Any advice?
Thanks.


----------



## Lulusdad (15 Mar 2018)

Just read all the other messages in this section and now know how to include my email addy. I would appreciate it if someone could email me a copy of the Kity K5 manual please. Many thanks. To paulssatnavqvc[at]gmail[dot]com


----------



## Lulusdad (16 Mar 2018)

Thanks Bob, got the email. Mine does have splayed legs and i think some bits are missing too, though i was given a large box of bits with the various tools & machines.
I'll try to send a photo later today. 
Thanks again.


----------



## pcurtj1974 (15 Jul 2018)

Lons":1f2xqk2l said:


> iosun":1f2xqk2l said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Bob,
> ...



Hello,

I need a manual for the Kity K5 and am unable to send a PM as I need "more activity". Could someone send a PM to me so I can exchange contacts.

Thanks


----------



## Jaymagic (18 Aug 2018)

Hi could I get a copy of manual please how do I post email address


----------



## Jaymagic (18 Aug 2018)

Jayfee[at]btinternet[dot]com


----------



## Lons (18 Aug 2018)

Jaymagic":1xlhu1ul said:


> Jayfee[at]btinternet[dot]com


On its way
cheers
Bob


----------



## MrMosshem (10 Sep 2018)

Hi!

Guess what?! I joined the forum just to get to ask for a copy of the manual. I would be so greatful if you could send me one of those to john[dot]mosshem[at]gmail[dot]com

You are a hero. Thanks so much!
John


----------



## Lons (10 Sep 2018)

OK John will sort it
Bob


----------



## MrsS (6 Nov 2018)

Hi

My Dad has just bought one of these machines but it came without instructions, could anyone email me one I would be most grateful and can print it out for him, he isn't very tech savvy


----------



## Lons (6 Nov 2018)

MrsS":1uixonxu said:


> Hi
> 
> My Dad has just bought one of these machines but it came without instructions, could anyone email me one I would be most grateful and can print it out for him, he isn't very tech savvy



I'll pm you with my email address so if you reply to that I'll get the manual to you pdq

Bob


----------



## azknom (29 Nov 2018)

Hi,

I guess this might be a bit boring by now but I have only found the french manual to my Kity K5 and while it is helpful, an english one would be a bit more understandable . So if anyone still have the patience to send me the manual I would be happy.
e-mail: azknom(at)slotsbron(dot)net

Thanks!
Urban


----------



## Lons (29 Nov 2018)

No probs Urban
check your email


----------



## Lons (29 Nov 2018)

azknom":d2r87laf said:


> Hi,
> 
> I guess this might be a bit boring by now but I have only found the french manual to my Kity K5 and while it is helpful, an english one would be a bit more understandable . So if anyone still have the patience to send me the manual I would be happy.
> e-mail: azknom(at)slotsbron(dot)net
> ...


Can you check that address is correct Urban or your settings as the mail has failed to deliver. It may be that the rar. file is too big at 6.2mb though it's always gone through ok to other members.

I'll send you a pm with my email address and if you reply to that email then I can send the file to you again

Bob


----------



## 322 (14 Dec 2018)

Hi folks, I have the original manual for the K5 but, missing the planer set up section. I am quite willing to share copies of anyone can provide me with the missing section. By the way all the pages are bilingual but, I have made up the manual into English only. Anyone can help?


----------



## 322 (14 Dec 2018)

Trilingual, not bilingual, predictive text, I hate it!!!


----------



## Lons (14 Dec 2018)

322":1li3uhn9 said:


> Hi folks, I have the original manual for the K5 but, missing the planer set up section. I am quite willing to share copies of anyone can provide me with the missing section. By the way all the pages are bilingual but, I have made up the manual into English only. Anyone can help?


Are you sure that's for the K5? The manual is in a single booklet format so the planer instructions wouldn't be separate.
I can send you the manual as a pdf so will pm you with my email address.


----------



## 322 (10 Jan 2019)

Hi folks, Yes, definitely a K5, just looked at the trilingual instructions again. No mention of planer set up at all . Can anyone help. Tried Bob Lind but no answer to my email, big worship in the sky?


----------



## 322 (10 Jan 2019)

I hate predictive text, it should read Bob Lons and workshop in the sky


----------



## Lons (10 Jan 2019)

322":2x79opxw said:


> Hi folks, Yes, definitely a K5, just looked at the trilingual instructions again. No mention of planer set up at all . Can anyone help. Tried Bob Lind but no answer to my email, big worship in the sky?


Didn't get an email as far as I can see so will pm you again with the address in case there was a typo

Bob


----------



## 322 (10 Jan 2019)

Hi Bob, 
You'll have to forgive an old codger, not at all used to forums, just wander around in my own little world, dabbling in Wood carving golf and other stuff. Given the K5 last month from a chap in the Orkneys, took 3 days by road to Gosport. But, now has a new home and I've mounted it on a heavy base with lockable castor wheels. The manual is complete except for the planer set up. Don't want to use it until completely safe to do so. (aircraft engineering background) regards Sam


----------



## Lons (10 Jan 2019)

No probs Sam, you sound just like me, wood carving. golf, fly fishing, in fact anything to keep me out from under the wifes' feet. :wink: 
I've sent you a pm with my email address.


----------



## Lons (11 Jan 2019)

Hi Sam
I notice you've read my pm but haven't emailed me with your email address, is there a problem with mine?
If easier you can pm me with your address instead and I'll send the file.
If you don't know how to pm it's easy, just click on my avatar pic then on "view full profile" and then at bottom right of the box which says "personal information" there are 2 links one is send email and the other send pm so click of one of those and you're there.

I can't send the file to you via one of those links as it's too large

cheers
Bob


----------



## 322 (12 Jan 2019)

Hi Bob, I sent another email to you but, it's obviously wandering around in the ether!!! my email address is [email protected]


----------



## Black beard (11 Mar 2019)

Hi My Dad has just bought a kity compact k5 we think but it came without instructions, could anyone email me one I would be most grateful and can print it out for him


----------



## Lons (11 Mar 2019)

322":2g9qnrwz said:


> Hi Bob, I sent another email to you but, it's obviously wandering around in the ether!!! my email address is [email protected]



I can't remember if I sent it to you or not, still get quite a lot of requests, will send it tonight just in case.
Bob


----------



## Lons (11 Mar 2019)

Black beard":2x78c85a said:


> Hi My Dad has just bought a kity compact k5 we think but it came without instructions, could anyone email me one I would be most grateful and can print it out for him


I'll send you a pm with my email address and if you end me an email I'll respond with the file. If you have a photo of the machine I might be able to help further.

regards
Bob


----------



## Trevanion (11 Mar 2019)

Surely you could just publish the manual in its entirety somewhere to save you all this effort Bob, I doubt Kity will be chasing after you for publishing their ancient K5 manual anytime soon :lol:


----------



## Lons (11 Mar 2019)

Trevanion":2m46umhh said:


> Surely you could just publish the manual in its entirety somewhere to save you all this effort Bob, I doubt Kity will be chasing after you for publishing their ancient K5 manual anytime soon :lol:


I had considered that several times but I really don't mind and a number of them have sent me photos and asked specific questions to which I've offered advice and opinion. Much of that would be of little interest to most other forum members.

As a bonus there are several who I still correspond with occasional and have become friendly with and a couple of those will definitely have a meet up at some stage.
So a bit more than just supplying a manual and as I've sent out several hundred it will be out there from other sources for anyone who looks hard enough. 

What impresses me is just how many of these simple little machines are still going strong 30 or 40 years down the line and are all over the world!


----------



## Robbiechatts (18 May 2019)

Good morning all...My first ask....I have just bought this said machine. It has it all except the Manual.
a riving knife.
and the chuck key for the slot morticer..the chuck has these marks on it.
0 = 10
LFA
0 - 3/8 
and teeth on the chuck are 26
any help would be gratefully received...


----------



## Lons (18 May 2019)

Robbiechatts":1fwfsr9y said:


> Good morning all...My first ask....I have just bought this said machine. It has it all except the Manual.
> a riving knife.
> and the chuck key for the slot morticer..the chuck has these marks on it.
> 0 = 10
> ...


Hi Robbie
I'll send you a pm with my email address so if you email me I can reply enclosing a pdf with the manual and some other bits of info.

As far as the chuck is concerned it's pretty standard as far as I know but one of your choices would be to get one of the universal 4 sided types which are only a couple of quid so not much to lose if it doesn't work. I'll look at my chuck key this afternoon to see if it's stamped though.
Remember if using the slot morticer that it requires L/H cutters so hopefully you have a set with the machine.

You won't be able to buy a riving knife but easy enough to make, there is advice on the forum if you do a search.

Which machine do you have? The early version has splayed table legs, Mk2 has a straight frame followed by the Bestcombi and there are differences in spindle size between the models.


----------



## Robbiechatts (19 May 2019)

Hi
and thank you for your welcome. I would love the manual, but this site won't let me send because I am a newbie.
I think mine is a mark 2...green with red..straight legs...saw, planner thicknesser, spindle moulder and slot morticer.
There is another thing that I am not sure of and that is the belt from the motor to the S/M ...do you use the same belt or do I have to get another because of the twist, and where do you get these parts from?
Robbie


----------



## powertools (19 May 2019)

In truth if your individual machines are green and red I doubt if it is a K5.
Do all the individual machines have a red label on them with a model number?


----------



## Lons (19 May 2019)

Hi Robbie

Powertools is right it's not a K5 but will be an early Bestcombi. The model was an update which followed mine, ( one of the last before the Bestcombi ) and the only difference as far as I remember apart from different colour was that they changed the spindle moulder from 20mm to 30mm shaft.

I've emailed you the K5 info but have a Bestcombi leaflet which I'll send as well.


----------



## powertools (20 May 2019)

I think that it is a shame that a lot of people who need some advice about old Kity machines do an internet search and come across this site sign up ask a question and never return.
If everyone with old Kity machines added content this could become a massive resource of information for all owners.


----------



## Lons (20 May 2019)

powertools":l92iot10 said:


> I think that it is a shame that a lot of people who need some advice about old Kity machines do an internet search and come across this site sign up ask a question and never return.
> If everyone with old Kity machines added content this could become a massive resource of information for all owners.


Agree with that 100% powertools and it's one of the reasons I always respond personally rather than just stick the info somewhere which would be easier for me. My view is if they sign up to ask the questions there's always a chance they will like what they see and re visit whereas if more easily accessed that will never happen.

I've had many email conversations with owners asking for advice and responded where able and I always point them towards the forum for ideas and additional info however as they say you can lead a horse to water but can't make it drink.

As an aside there are other factors possibly. Technology has moved on and youtube is awash with information, good and bad as are other websites and it's quicker to get that than ask on a forum and wait for replies, it's also my opinion whilst there are many helpful and knowledgeable members as always, the forum isn't what it used to be.
E.g. UK workshop not UK brexit :roll:


----------



## happyman (1 Jul 2019)

hi
inherited a kity k5 from my old man, have search the garage for its manual with out success. possibly to send one out? been on the hunt for some spares particularly the std sawblade size..and a new drive belts .. information would be grateful 
i remember the basics of the thicknesser and saw table, but never saw him use the moulder, lots of bits but no idea what to do with them.
have just spent a weekend making gates to dogproof the garden, with the K5, splitting the wood down was a doddle, great way of recycling old wood
next project a garden seat...


----------



## Lons (6 Jul 2019)

happyman":19fjj34b said:


> hi
> inherited a kity k5 from my old man, have search the garage for its manual with out success. possibly to send one out? been on the hunt for some spares particularly the std sawblade size..and a new drive belts .. information would be grateful
> i remember the basics of the thicknesser and saw table, but never saw him use the moulder, lots of bits but no idea what to do with them.
> have just spent a weekend making gates to dogproof the garden, with the K5, splitting the wood down was a doddle, great way of recycling old wood
> next project a garden seat...


Hi
I've just seen this as been away on holiday for a few days, will send you a pm with my email address, if you respond to that I'll send you the files.
Bob


----------



## Qage (23 Jul 2019)

Hi Bob,

I’ve recently purchased a K5 from eBay and would really appreciate if you could send me a copy of the manual


----------



## Lons (24 Jul 2019)

Qage":cui23ysu said:


> Hi Bob,
> 
> I’ve recently purchased a K5 from eBay and would really appreciate if you could send me a copy of the manual


I've sent you a pm with my email address


----------



## Lons (3 Aug 2019)

Got an email from *Bill Bertham* requesting a copy manual but address doesn't accept a reply.
I can't find you on here Bill but as you say this is where you got my details I'm hoping you read this.

If so please post a reply or send me a pm to sort it out
Bob


----------



## Ian dixon (16 Aug 2019)

Lons":mi7wfi2p said:


> souren":mi7wfi2p said:
> 
> 
> > Hi I also am in need of a manual for the Kitty K5 but cannot post as I an new to the forum.
> ...


Hi


----------



## Ian dixon (16 Aug 2019)

Hi. I have recently purchased a Kity k5 but it has no manual and was wandering if you would send me a copy please. Cheers Ian


----------



## Lons (16 Aug 2019)

I'll pm you Ian


----------



## ddddoug (3 Sep 2019)

Hi, I am new to the forum: I was hoping someone could help me obtain a PDF copy of the Kity K5 manual, it would be most appreciated. Also, l have a question; I would like to use the spindle Moulder to shape electric guitar bodies using a template and some kind of pattern following bearing, is this possible? Does anyone have any experience of doing something similar? I am just starting out and this forum is a wealth of knowledge and experience, many thanks, Doug.


----------



## Lons (3 Sep 2019)

Hi Doug 

I'm pm you with my email adress, if you send me an email I'll forward the files to you. If you have a photo of your machine attach that to you email as I have a little additional info perhaps depending on which version of the machine you have.

The Mk2 K5 and early Bestcombi were supplied with a ring fence kit which allowed that function on the spindle moulder, I think I only used mine once or twice though as a router is easier and quicker imo. I can't remember if the original splayed legs K5 had the kit.


----------



## MarkyMM (3 Oct 2019)

Hi

I just purchased a Woodman K5 on the Facebook selling site - what an amazing machine! 

I think its pretty much the same as the Kity K5 and I really need to get hold of a copy of the manual for it - if anybody has a pdf copy they can send me that would be amazing!!

Kind rgds

Mark


----------



## Lons (3 Oct 2019)

PM sent Mark


----------



## Woodsman (7 Oct 2019)

Hi Bob

Just bought a Bestcombi 5023.
Would appreciate any manuals and consumables info that you have.


Thanks a lot

John


----------



## Lons (7 Oct 2019)

Hi John, have sent you a pm,
Bob


----------



## neilroscoe (13 Nov 2019)

Hi Sorry yet another request for manual for a K5 that I have just acquired
many thanks
Neil


----------



## Lons (13 Nov 2019)

No probs Neil will pm you.

Kity did go bust didn't it? I'm sure these little machines are breeding somewhere. :lol:


----------



## neilroscoe (13 Nov 2019)

mine is a very old Woodman they seem to last forever just need a new drive belt any ideas on were to get spare


----------



## Lons (13 Nov 2019)

The size should be stamped on the inside of the belt Neil but if it's the same as the standard, one flat belt K5 then it should be 810 x 15 mm as far as I know.
Best bet is to take your old belt to a local belt / bearing supplier or measure yours to double check and buy on line, your will have stretched a little.


----------



## Dave Hopkins (30 Jan 2020)

Hi Lons, you must be getting fed up but any chance you could pm me how to get a manual for a k5. i have had one for about 3 years but only ever used the saw and planer I would love to use the spindle moulder and the morticed but don't want to either hurt myself or the machine. regards dave.


----------



## Lons (30 Jan 2020)

Dave Hopkins":2lmhop5b said:


> Hi Lons, you must be getting fed up but any chance you could pm me how to get a manual for a k5. i have had one for about 3 years but only ever used the saw and planer I would love to use the spindle moulder and the morticed but don't want to either hurt myself or the machine. regards dave.


Never fed up Dave, just surprised at how many of these little machines are still in use, have lost count now but sent pdf all over the world, Mexico, RSA, USA, Canada, Europe, you name it they seem to be in existence unless people are just collecting files. :lol: 
Will send you a pm with my email address.

cheers
Bob


----------



## Riaan (11 Apr 2020)

good day

New to this forum

I would also like a copy of a manual please: [email protected](dot)co(dot)za

Also: I have a problem with the belt slipping off too easily. I understand that it is not a high output machine, but feel that it happens too easily.

Can anyone say what the correct motor capacity should be and belt used?( not sure if mine has not been altered) 

THX


----------



## Lons (11 Apr 2020)

Hi Riaan
No problem I'll get the manual and some other info sent to you later tonight, will send the early model leaflet as well in case it's the splayed leg model you have, even so the manual will still be useful.

The motor capacity should be 1hp / 0.75kw and the belt should not slip. It's most likely stretched but they aren't difficult to replace from local bearing and belt suppliers. First try adjusting the motor mounts or individual machines on the table as they may well be enough wiggle room to get it tight.
cheers
Bob

Ps, where in South Africa are you btw?


----------



## Riaan (12 Apr 2020)

Thx, appreciated
Im in ( just outside) Port Elizabeth , lovely clean country air


----------



## Justscotty (18 May 2020)

Hey Lons, you seem to be the hero this world needs! I just acquired a k5 and was hoping to also get a manual. I too have some belt slip issues. Jdw1285(at)gmail(dot)com... thank you!!

Sent from my SM-G970U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Lons (18 May 2020)

Justscotty":3e7qrkgh said:


> Hey Lons, you seem to be the hero this world needs! I just acquired a k5 and was hoping to also get a manual. I too have some belt slip issues. Jdw1285(at)gmail(dot)com... thank you!!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G970U1 using Tapatalk


No probs will email to you


----------



## Justscotty (18 May 2020)

Thanks Lons! I'm in Denver, Colorado. I found an old, somewhat stripped down, working k5 and kity dust collector for sale for 150$. It was listed as table saw/shaper/jointer. The owner had only ever used the table saw and had a theory about how you make the other machines work. He had no clue about the planer and mortise. He said there's a box of parts that go with it, and pulled out a giant box of everything the previous owners removed which was everything not bolted to the table. All the shaper bits were in their original boxes and have never been touched, along with brand new planer blades, and every part in the box look brand new. There is a ton of loose little parts and quite a few big parts that I have not figured out what they're for, so hopefully the manual will help identify them.

Do you have any recommendations for how to clean the (I believe) cast aluminum? 
Also, what type oil I should use to loosen up all gears that move the tables and planer up and down?

Sent from my SM-G970U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Lons (18 May 2020)

Sounds is if you found a bargain.
Presumably you got the files I emailed and can work out most of it from those but you have my email address so just shout if you need to and I'll help if I can. 
I've only ever gently cleaned the cast alloy tables and applied a coat of wax but if there's any corrosion you might need some abrasive, don't use that unless you have to as from memory I think they were anodised.
I doubt the type of oil is important, I've used light oil and grease though the later attracts sawdust and gets clogged up, silicone spray might be a better option

cheers
Bob

PS
Nice part of the world. 
We talked about visiting Denver but after touring the various canyons and Lake Powell only got as far as Monument Valley before travelling back the other way via Vegas, Death Valley, Mammoth Lakes, Yosemite and San Francisco. Haven't managed to make another trip yet.


----------



## AndriesPiek (26 May 2020)

Lons":my59442d said:


> Never fed up Dave, just surprised at how many of these little machines are still in use, have lost count now but sent pdf all over the world, Mexico, RSA, USA, Canada, Europe, you name it they seem to be in existence unless people are just collecting files. :lol:



Hi Lons, how about another African country. I managed to get the model following the K5 , the D25P (that is if my understanding is correct) and I'm taking it to Namibia.
Please send me a copy of the manual you have. andriespiek(at)gmail(dot)com

Much appreciated


----------



## Lons (26 May 2020)

No probs


----------



## leshark (21 Jun 2020)

Hi,

Would it be possible to request a copy of the manual? My in-laws have an old K5 (the white version) buried in the garage which I would like to restore. It hasn’t been used in over 5 years and I’d like to read up about it before starting the restoration.

Many thanks 

Craig


----------



## Lons (22 Jun 2020)

Have sent you a pm Craig


----------



## kevjt (2 Jul 2020)

Hi,

I'm just about to acquire a Kity 5 from my father - are you able to sent me a copy of the manual.

thanks,

Kevin


----------



## Lons (2 Jul 2020)

Yeah no problem Kevin have sent you a pm with my email address so if you mail me I'll get it to you asap
Bob


----------



## kevjt (3 Jul 2020)

Great thanks - will do
Kevin


----------



## Alexandra (23 Jul 2020)

Hi! 

I was hoping someone could help me obtain a PDF copy of the Kity K5 manual (old version, white ). 
My email: cicamika5(at)gmail(dot)com

Thank you in advance, 

Alexandra


----------



## Lons (23 Jul 2020)

Alexandra":3of4f0fr said:


> Hi!
> 
> I was hoping someone could help me obtain a PDF copy of the Kity K5 manual (old version, white ).
> My email: cicamika5(at)gmail(dot)com
> ...


I don't have the old one Alexandra but the mk2 which followed is very similar main difference being spindle moulder shaft size and slighlty different slot morticer if you have the 5 function model.
I'll send the pdfs tonight along with a copy sales leaflet I have for your model which might be of interest.
Bob


----------



## vboon (27 Jul 2020)

Hi, I am yet another poor soul in need of a K5 manual. Lons, thank you for your public service. If you could pm me I can send you my email address.


----------



## Lons (27 Jul 2020)

Sent


----------



## franz.gerber (4 Aug 2020)

[Hi Bob

I am looking for a manual for the K5 Kity. Saw you posted you gave one iff you do not mind. I am from South Africa and need one for a old machine I purchased. 
Regards

[email protected]

quote="Lons"]


pils":3qjqbxuq said:


> Hello Wildman
> 
> Thanks for that. I found that site and, I confess, I'm loathe to pay for something when it might be shared/bartered.
> You have more than one computer?
> popping out to dismantle some pallets, so may go quiet for a while.



Hi PLS

I have the manual and other info for the model immediately after yours and though some differences you will find it useful. pm me with your email address and I'll send it to you in pdf files.

Do a search on the forum, loads of posts on here re the K5.

regards
Bob[/quote]


----------



## Lons (4 Aug 2020)

Hi Franz, I don't know what's happening with your posts. Check your pm folder and email me at the address I sent you.

Bob


----------



## RCJoiner (10 Aug 2020)

Lons said:


> Sent


Hi Lons, 
Sorry to be a pest, but I’m a new owner of a Kity K5 without a manual, is it possible to get a copy from you? 
Many thanks


----------



## Lons (11 Aug 2020)

RCJoiner said:


> Hi Lons,
> Sorry to be a pest, but I’m a new owner of a Kity K5 without a manual, is it possible to get a copy from you?
> Many thanks


I've sent you a message / conversation


----------



## Linwoodjoinery (7 Sep 2020)

Again. Sorry to be a pain. I would love to have a look at a Kity k5 splayed leg manual. Thanks in advance. Mike


----------



## Lons (9 Sep 2020)

Linwoodjoinery said:


> Again. Sorry to be a pain. I would love to have a look at a Kity k5 splayed leg manual. Thanks in advance. Mike


I didn't see this until today Mike, will send you a pm


----------



## tandch (31 Dec 2020)

Hi, I have been given an old Kity planer, thicknesser with a mortiser, I think it looks like a part Kity 5. Is any kind person here able/willing to pdf me a manual of the Kity 5 please so that I can understand how to use the bits I have?


----------



## pils (31 Dec 2020)

tandch said:


> Hi, I have been given an old Kity planer, thicknesser with a mortiser, I think it looks like a part Kity 5. Is any kind person here able/willing to pdf me a manual of the Kity 5 please so that I can understand how to use the bits I have?


with compliments


----------



## tandch (31 Dec 2020)

Thank you so much for that I have printed the relevant bits.


----------



## pils (31 Dec 2020)

tandch said:


> Thank you so much for that I have printed the relevant bits.


My pleasure.


----------



## Lons (31 Dec 2020)

pils said:


> My pleasure.


 That's the one I sent you, it has the date and serial number of my machine on it. Glad you could pass it on to another user.


----------



## pils (31 Dec 2020)

Lons said:


> That's the one I sent you, it has the date and serial number of my machine on it. Glad you could pass it on to another user.


:]  I'm so glad you spotted that! I was trying to find the original email.  :]
Thank you once more!


----------



## Lons (1 Jan 2021)

I'm all in favour of helping so passing it on saved me some time  

The only reason I didn't stick the manual up somewhere is that it's specifically for the Mk2 version of the K5 and there are a few differences between that when comparing with the earlier Mk1 and later original Bestcombi, I have some literature on both of those, not the manual but can explain the differences, also new uses tend on the whole to be inexperienced so regularly there are a lot more questions via email as time goes on.
I also often get requests only to find it isn't a K5 they have but one of the larger K704 combinations which was available in in various guises which again I can often help with the info I have and there are a couple of members on here who own and use those combinations who can offer practical advice.


----------



## pils (1 Jan 2021)

Lons said:


> I'm all in favour of helping so passing it on saved me some time
> 
> The only reason I didn't stick the manual up somewhere is that it's specifically for the Mk2 version of the K5 and there are a few differences between that when comparing with the earlier Mk1 and later original Bestcombi, I have some literature on both of those, not the manual but can explain the differences, also new uses tend on the whole to be inexperienced so regularly there are a lot more questions via email as time goes on.
> I also often get requests only to find it isn't a K5 they have but one of the larger K704 combinations which was available in in various guises which again I can often help with the info I have and there are a couple of members on here who own and use those combinations who can offer practical advice.


 If it happens again do I have your permission to lazily say: "Talk to Lons! > https://www.ukworkshop.co.uk/members/lons.7433/" ?


----------



## Lons (1 Jan 2021)

pils said:


> If it happens again do I have your permission to lazily say: "Talk to Lons! > https://www.ukworkshop.co.uk/members/lons.7433/" ?


  You don't need my permission for anything and I'm perfectly happy for you to pass it on or give my details if you want. I spend much less time on this forum now so can be a while before I pick messages up.


----------

